# MEMORY CARD READER NOT READING ANY THING!, sd card reader is not working :-(



## tingting44

when i enter my sd card in to my laptops slot it says please insert a disk into SD/MMC (E) but it is inserted! A real pain because i cant access my photos on my mmc card without the reader working :-(

If you have any ideas would be open to anything, look forward to hearing from you busy guys :_)

kindest regards
martin

oh yes i have a sony vaio fz18e laptop :-(

please help


----------



## Placehold

Connect The memory card Via a USB cable and reformat the card,Update your card drivers and insert the memory card,the computer should then detect and reformat the card again and you should be good to go

Failing that the memory card reader might be faulty


----------



## tingting44

just tried that and with the card plugged into the usb it does not even recognise it so i cannot format because it says please insert a disk???? and i dont think the card is faulty because i just plugged it into my digital picture frame and i can access all my photos. This is really doing my head in now dont know why my laptop wont recognise it it was working fine untill a couple of weeks ago :-( if there is any more help i would love to hear your suggestions
kindest regards
martin


----------



## Placehold

Mmmmmmmmm Try updating the drivers for the SD Card

SD Card Driver Updates

SD Card Driver Updates

Now apparently there has been known issues where after updates on Vista especially Home premium pack that the memory card wont be recognised so give the updates a try first

Failing that you could try to restore back to just before this issue occured,maybe there was an update for it that didnt install correctly

Hopefully tho the updates should fix it

I would download both just incase


----------



## tingting44

thanks for the help placehold im just doing what you said now will let you know the results 
kindest regards
martin


----------



## Placehold

Nice one


----------



## tingting44

doh! none of them links work the first one i cant download and the second one says my pc does not need ot :upset: oh yes and my frined brung his laptop round earlier and it works fine in his via the mmc slot and via the usb adapter so its def my laptopn


----------



## skyhead22

my girlfriend had this issue with her dell laptop, i went to their website and downloaded all the updated drivers and it worked.... now occasionaly it wont read it the first insert, you may have to wiggle it around or click it in and out a few times before it reads it.


----------



## tingting44

hi skyheady thank you for your info will it be ok to download them from the dell website even tho my laptop is a sony? if you could let me know would be great 

kindest regards
martin


----------



## sebbie2008

No cause the drivers from dell website will only be for dell laptops.
Try going to Sony website for drivers, or do google on your card make and model for drivers and should come with a site to download the drivers.


----------



## tingting44

nope nothing is working :upset:


----------



## Placehold

Have you tried accessing it through file explorer? 










Click on *start\my computer*. Once on the screen look at the bar underneath file and edit links then if the card is working it will show as SD card or Storage card. If not try another card to make sure it's not the slot that is faulty. You could also try formating and defraging the card using This Program

Otherwise it is possible that you have a faulty card reader

:sigh:


----------



## warlordfmike

i have that same thing but a bit diffirent and 
i just take out then back in and so fourth its 
like they dont what u to use it i have 

emachines 3400 desktop 
with a 8-in-1 memory reader 
and i cant find drivers for it on there site becasue they dont have any


----------



## tingting44

:4-dontkno:4-dontkno:4-dontkno:4-dontkno:4-dontkno:4-dontkno:4-dontkno:4-dontkno


----------



## tingting44

hi i have had a bigger problem now pop up now it is really annoying! in vista home premium when there is updates to install a little badge appears on the shutdown button. Now for the past few days it has appeared and i click on it and 2 updates are installed while the computer shuts down, but every time i start up the computer the update badge appears and i keep doing it over and over again installs 2 updates shuts down then when i start it back up its still there. i dont no what the hell is going on here weather its an update fault or weather its my computer o really dont have a clue so if any one has an insight please enlighten me 
kindest regards
martin


----------



## Placehold

Try running a check for new updates and see how many you actually get,there was 4 in the past 2 days

*Start\Control Panel\Security\Windows Update*


----------



## warlordfmike

u might need to download these updates goto these sites
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/937287
and see if that help/fix that


----------

